# Mission Support Squadrons



## gaspasser (5 Mar 2007)

Looking for info, without getting into any OPSEC or PERSEC situations,  
I (and some first timers) would like to know that life is like on a day to day basis  while on MSS.  This will be my fourth tour and I'm heading out with alot of "pinky's" who keep asking me questions that I can not answer.  So, to y'all that's been there, pass on your "tour diarys".
       _(If you know what MSS is, then you know where it is.)  _ PM me if you feel the need.  
Although we've all had PSO and whatnot, day to day life is not only generally covered.  I'd like to hear from some truckers, if any.  Work environment?  Beers??!! and such like.
It would also help those deploying at a later date. I will update this when I go so that others will know.  
Knowledge is the key to non ignorance.
Cheers, BYTD


----------



## armyvern (5 Mar 2007)

One word, no two.

Too cushy.



> Work environment?  Beers??!! and such like.



Hot & steady. Not unless you take the bus. Very cushy.


----------



## JR84 (5 Mar 2007)

I agree with The Librarian, very cushy there. Hope you like the heat.
Jr


----------



## mover1 (5 Mar 2007)

PM Me with specific question's I may have some of the info needed. 
Yes its cushy as far as tours go. No beers. Tight rules.  
9er Domestic is currently there. Working currently 30 days with no day off.  Basically lets say you are busy. Very Very busy. Living life according to the flight schedules.
as far as being too cushy. Its a matter of perspective. Its a camp. Built for the long term. Many creature comforts


----------



## gaspasser (9 Mar 2007)

JR84 said:
			
		

> I agree with The Librarian, very cushy there. Hope you like the heat.
> Jr


Yup, I like the heat.  Loved it in Saudi Arabia in 91 and Israel in 2000.  Can't see me and my bunch busting our butts, we're refuellers, we work when a phone rings..lol.  We've had the PSO veteran's chat, but it was a bit one sided to his trade and not us who work outside.  After hours amenities?  I get bored pretty quick.  Plus I like to do the tourist thing.  Daily trips off camp?
Cheers, BYTD


----------



## TN2IC (11 Mar 2007)

Hehehe...I am sure you"ll have a great time. Just no SNIC for you then... hehehe. I am trying to get on a roto there. Keep me informed on ya.


----------



## gaspasser (11 Mar 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Hehehe...I am sure you"ll have a great time. Just no SNIC for you then... hehehe. I am trying to get on a roto there. Keep me informed on ya.


WHAT?!...No SNIC?!...that's it, I'm not going.







And judging from your posts here and PM's, we're all going to have an okay time in support of the troops in KAF.


Thanks,


----------



## Gramps (12 Mar 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> We've had the PSO veteran's chat, but it was a bit one sided to his trade and not us who work outside.  After hours amenities?  I get bored pretty quick.  Plus I like to do the tourist thing.  Daily trips off camp?
> Cheers, BYTD


The hottest day we had when I was there was 66.8 degrees celcius (July, the hot season) so if you like heat there is no shortage. As for after hours amenities and touring there is pleanty of that to go around too. There is more there now when I was there an we usually had lots of ways to pass our off time.


----------



## gaspasser (14 Mar 2007)

Ok Folks, I just printed off the joining instructions for TSE.  Most of "our" questions have been answered on paper and thru PM's to me.
Thanks everyone.  If anyone wants to, they can keep adding tidbits of general info here.  I'm sure it will help futrue rotos.
Cheers, BYTD


----------



## gaspasser (18 Mar 2007)

I got this in a PM with permission to edit and post in the thread because I felt the info good to share:

 "The reason for that is that I think you'll find, especially once you get there, that everyone takes the OPSEC concerns regarding that place very seriously.  The pre-deployment briefings I had on that place (the ones where all of our wives and girlfriends were invited to attend, and the location and so forth was discussed freely) did not prepare me in any way for how seriously they take that aspect of things."
  

  "Point #2 would be in regards to booze: it's 2 beer per man per day if you go off the camp, and you can get it practically anywhere.  There's none allowed whatsoever on the camp.  However, if you over-indulge and act like an idiot on the bus or coming back through the gate you're going to find yourself in a bit of a situation.  There were several disciplinary repats for that during my stint there.  This is something else that gets taken fairly seriously, so you might want to tell your "pinkies" that it's really going to be up to them to watch themselves.|

  "Point #3 is in regards to recreation- don't worry, you won't have any opportunity  to get bored.  You're permitted to leave the camp whenever you're off duty.  The last bus comes back in at about midnight.  It should go without saying, but unless you're on one of your 48 hour R&R trips you can't stay out overnight.  Somebody tried that while I was there, and you better believe that was a paddlin'.  There are western-style malls there where you can pick up anything you need, plus some funky marketplaces that have a much more local flavor.  There are all sorts of tourist activities and resorts there, and they're amazingly cheap and really good.  You won't believe the heat.  I'm not freakin' joking.  The flightline is busiest at night because that's when the AC surfaces get cool enough to touch- I had to hang a glove on a string on the fence surrounding my office compound so that people would stop burning themselves trying to get in."

My thanks to willy for the reply.
Cheers, BYTD


----------



## gaspasser (19 Mar 2007)

By the way, who here is going? Either with 8 Wing or at a later date with another wing.  
PM or public, matters not.


----------



## gaspasser (7 Apr 2007)

Does anyone know if our electric devises work there?  Our plugs vs. Euro plugs?
Thinking of bringing my cell as an alarm and "game".  Good idea? Bad idea?
Cheers BYTD


----------



## Cdn_Chimo (20 Jul 2007)

I'm an Electrician...phone is bad idea...220V /50 Hz it's not worth the hassle of a transformer to convert. I am slated to go in June with 19 Wing Comox as the camp Electrician. Same with North American alarm clocks even if dual voltage..check to see if it is 50/60 hz...North America is 60 Hz and most other places in the world is 50. Your NA clock will not hold proper time. PM me if you have any electrical questions regarding this type of stuff...I have been there also and KAF.


----------



## gaspasser (27 Jul 2007)

News from the ground.  Now that BYTD has been on the ground for some time, some of his questions now seem dumb.  For those who may be slotted to come over:  battery operated alarm clocks are a good idea.  Don't plan on buying much electronics here as you'll need to convert them when you get home.  Mostly everything is about the same price as home, so there's no great deals.  Camp is nice, heat is bearable, food is most excellent, downtown is nice.  Plan on doing the tourist bit when you get here.
That is all.
BYTD


----------



## armyvern (27 Jul 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> News from the ground.  Now that BYTD has been on the ground for some time, some of his questions now seem dumb.  BYTD



 >  D, What did I tell you in those PMs???  ;D


----------



## mover1 (27 Jul 2007)

"Plan on doing the tourist bit when you get here."

unless your MAMS


----------



## gaspasser (27 Jul 2007)

The MAMS people get off camp more than I do!!!  And I have access to vehicles  
So far, everyone is getting time off during the week to go blow steam and have their 2 beers...perhaps 
Mind you, MAMS work hard.  I have a ton of respect for that job!


----------



## gillbates (27 Jul 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if our electric devises work there?  Our plugs vs. Euro plugs?
> Thinking of bringing my cell as an alarm and "game".  Good idea? Bad idea?
> Cheers BYTD



for the phone, perhaps a better solution would be to get a 220v charger...


----------



## Cdn_Chimo (28 Jul 2007)

MAMS?


----------



## Gramps (29 Jul 2007)

Mobile Air Movements Section


----------



## mudrecceman (29 Jul 2007)

2 AMS / MAMS info...

http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/8wing/squadron/2ams_e.asp


----------



## gaspasser (9 Dec 2007)

Hi Folks,
Now that I'm at the end of my tour here.  All the silly questions I asked at the beginning seems pointless.  Your work hours here depend on you trade AND the Op Tempo.  I've had some very hard working days in the high heat and some slack days watching the local planes fly around.  As with any military establishment, there are extra duties to perform which actually help breakup the monotony of the Ground Hog Day effect.  Most of the prices downtown for anything and everything are about the same as in Canada, except there's no tax.  Found myself some nice deals especially coming home just in time for Christmas.  Gotta love the Dragon Mart!!! 
I will miss the comforting heat (did I mention that I like heat?  I can't stand the COLD) I will miss the great and hard working people from other countries that I work with. Country in question cannot be mentioned for OPSEC reasons...which suck!!! I will miss driving around downtown and getting lost...(thanks to the tn sergent!) 
The food it outstanding, ( think I grew a bit around the waist) They say the gym here is top notch, I did go in there many times for the wieght machine...you know? the one where you step on it and it tells you your weight! The market has everything and anything your heart desires for personal amenities.
I will not miss the high heat and humidty in the summer. And please forgive me, I will not miss Repat ceremonies.

All in all, it was a blast.  Then Again! I have a good time no matter where I am!
Peace and Love   <donny osmond>

_Servitium Nulli Secundus_


----------



## Roy Harding (9 Dec 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> ... And please forgive me, I will not miss Repat ceremonies.
> ...
> 
> _Servitium Nulli Secundus_



Amen, brother.


----------

